# Family Outing



## openroad (8 Feb 2014)

Today whilst out on my bike I passed by couple on a tandem with a child on a seat at the front. The bike was loaded up with a buggy side bags the man had a rucksack they where both puffing away very cheerful said hi. There's me complaining about the wind maybe I should have a go on that tandem!!!


----------



## Puddles (10 Feb 2014)

As long as you did not make smart-bottomed remarks like I get in the summer as whizzy cyclists pass me when I am dragging the double trailer with a small child, weighed down by picnic, crabbing lines, lifejackets, spare clothes, buckets, spades, and an assortment of other "essential" stuff the small people fit in there along with the obligatory "stone collection" on the way home you can complain about the wind!


----------

